# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  🐸Please help!!! I think My baby wild Gray Tree Frog is hibernating.

## TaraBree

So about 3weeks ago we found a baby female GTF. We already had a male that lived in our pool filter for 6 months, and in October we decided to bring him inside. He adapted quickly and loves his new home. But the baby, not so much. It's to late to put her back outside, so I guess we will have to hope for the best till next spring. But I am worried. The tank is usually between 70 - 82 degrees but she has buried herself under all the soil & moss and hasn't eaten anything or been in her water dish. I am so worried. Could really use some advice. 

Thank you. ❤🐸

----------


## Daniel

hes more then likely hibernating.

----------


## TaraBree

> hes more then likely hibernating.


Thats what I thought. Should I just leave her alone? Or should I unbury her a spray her down, possibly try to get her to eat?? How come she went into hibernation, but my male did not?

----------


## Daniel

i wouldnt bother her just spray her down daily and offer food but leave some food in for the feeders so they dont munch on her.to me shes showing signs of hibernation but ive never had a baby hibernate. the only reason they would dig is because there hibernating and they want to hide away or there to dry and there looking for moister. are you sure its a baby? have any pics?

----------


## TaraBree

> i wouldnt bother her just spray her down daily and offer food but leave some food in for the feeders so they dont munch on her.to me shes showing signs of hibernation but ive never had a baby hibernate. the only reason they would dig is because there hibernating and they want to hide away or there to dry and there looking for moister. are you sure its a baby? have any pics?


Thank you everyone for the responses. I cleaned their tank last night and added a fountain. I sprayed her down and hung out with her for like a half hour. She is so cool. I added new pics to my albums. Please check them out and give me your feedback. Lucy is my female that is hibernating.

----------

